# Unimount wont move but makes noise



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

I have a unimount that im trying to get working on my truck. We have got everything hooked up. The plow makes noise but will not lift or angle. We originally had thought the ram was rusted however the weight of the plow lowers the ram. The ram will lower even if it is not in the float position with the weight of the plow on it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Got hydraulic fluid in it? Empty pump won't do anyhting but make noise.


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Took the plug out and fluid came out


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You are installing this now? Did you ever see it work? Drain the fluid, remove the motor and pump. Replace the filter, wash out the sump. Do you have power at the valves when trying to operate the plow?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ddstiriz said:


> The ram will lower even if it is not in the float position with the weight of the plow on it.





Ddstiriz said:


> The plow makes noise but will not lift or angle.


So how is the lift ram up? And how far down does the ram get?



Ddstiriz said:


> Took the plug out and fluid came out


Which one?


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> You are installing this now? Did you ever see it work? Drain the fluid, remove the motor and pump. Replace the filter, wash out the sump. Do you have power at the valves when trying to operate the plow?


Yes there is power when i try to operate it. I have never seem it work, i just purchased it. I will have to start soth that. Is the filter under the motor?


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

dieselss said:


> So how is the lift ram up? And how far down does the ram get?
> 
> Which one?


Lift ram was left up when i bought it. It will go all the way down. I took the plug out on top right nexy to one of the motor bolts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How does it go down? How is it going up again?

That's the fill plug, the check plug is the 3/8 square drive on the side.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

No offense but you might want to go online and read all you can about that model plow.The diagnosis process is pretty straight forward. It will be spring before you know it ! There's so many possibilities you have to narrow it down for those here that can help. Plow makes noise? Does that mean the motor is running,is it just clicking,is it whining,is there power out of controller,is there power at the valves,etc.etc. Details,as many as you can provide.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What position was the ram in when you checked the fluid level that the fluid came out?


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

dieselss said:


> How does it go down? How is it going up again?
> 
> That's the fill plug, the check plug is the 3/8 square drive on the side.





leigh said:


> No offense but you might want to go online and read all you can about that model plow.The diagnosis process is pretty straight forward. It will be spring before you know it ! There's so many possibilities you have to narrow it down for those here that can help. Plow makes noise? Does that mean the motor is running,is it just clicking,is it whining,is there power out of controller,is there power at the valves,etc.etc. Details,as many as you can provide.


no offense taken. The plow motor makes a whiney noise. Every thing else you asked i think i have answered. There is power everywhere. When i received the plow the ram was left up, we thought the ram had rusted so we put the weight of the plow on by jacking it up and using the chain. It lowered down. The ram will not go back up left or right. When we have it out of the float position it will still go down with the weight of the plow.


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> What position was the ram in when you checked the fluid level that the fluid came out?


It was in the down position which is where it is currently stuck as well.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It could be the pump, can you pressure test ? Maybe crack a hose loose to see if it pumping?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck the fluid.


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

leigh said:


> It could be the pump, can you pressure test ? Maybe crack a hose loose to see if it pumping?


I will try that. Thabk you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Check your fluid level again and check your grounds on your coils.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, can you move the blade angle left to right by hand?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ddstiriz said:


> When i received the plow the ram was left up, we thought the ram had rusted so we put the weight of the plow on by jacking it up and using the chain. It lowered down


Did you have your controller in "float" when it went down?

Or did you just hang the plow and it pulled the ram down on it's own?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

did u change the filter too ?


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Did you have your controller in "float" when it went down?
> 
> Or did you just hang the plow and it pulled the ram down on it's own?


I just hung the plow and it went down


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ddstiriz said:


> I just hung the plow and it went down


I am back to fluid with DieselSS again then...

For the plow cylinder to retract, your S2 has to be energized. If your controller was not in "float" and your cylinder retracted, you need fluid...


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Also, can you move the blade angle left to right by hand?


I dont believe so but i will check today


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Post pic of pump motor wiring.


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

kimber750 said:


> Post pic of pump motor wiring.


Ok. I will get some. I unhooked one of the line for the angle and tried to angle it. There was no fluid coming out of the line. I thought possibly i had it hooked up backwards however i took the motor off and it is spinning the correct way.


----------



## Ddstiriz (Dec 14, 2018)

Just curious...is it possible that if my wiring to the selenoid under the hood is wrong it could cause this noise. I am currenlty only using on eof the small terminals on my selenoid. I have the ground from the harness going to the nut kn the mounting plate and then to the battery.



Ddstiriz said:


> Ok. I will get some. I unhooked one of the line for the angle and tried to angle it. There was no fluid coming out of the line. I thought possibly i had it hooked up backwards however i took the motor off and it is spinning the correct way.


.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ddstiriz said:


> Just curious...is it possible that if my wiring to the selenoid under the hood is wrong it could cause this noise. I am currenlty only using on eof the small terminals on my selenoid. I have the ground from the harness going to the nut kn the mounting plate and then to the battery.
> 
> .


Can you post a picture of this?


----------

